# pac man frog



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

for heating for my frog i have repti therm uth and is that ok to use for heating becase i used to have a heat lamp but i changed it is that fine by the way its a 10 gallon with bead a beast is it ok or nope plz tell me cuz then i will switch back to light


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

uth are the best for frogs imo
since u dont want to dry them out


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

can i just buy the human ones instead of the expensive ones


----------



## Adman (Sep 12, 2004)

It depends on how warm it is, and the humidity levels it creates for the frog. If it does not meet the minimum requirements then experiment with wattage.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

You live in Cali like me dan so don even use one cause they thrive in daytime temps from 75-85 degrees and nightime temps of 60-75 degrees. i personally don use any heating.i just have and recommend deep substrate so they can burrow like in the wild.i have a lil more than half my tank with jungle mix soil and the other half with moss around the water dish. Scince i put the moss around the dish i always have clean water. i also recomend misting the entire tank 2 times a day.and also feeding it 6 crickets every 3 days for ur size frog.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

brad i know how to feed it and my water bowl isn't dirty even tho i have bead a beast but its pretty cold in my house so i think i need a heating bad in my gouse its like 60 in the day but the humidity i know is fine but its the heating thats the problem and i thinkl i will put more subtrait in so he can submirge under the subtrait and that also will creat heat so thanks brad and do we have practice monday


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Personally, I have always used colored lightbulbs to heat my horned frog's cage.

I like the ESU lightbulbs in red and dark blue. Zoo Med lightbulbs are very efficient and produce alot of heat, but thy're just too bright for my taste.

The disadvantage to using a lightbulb is that it is very drying. The cage will have to be misted almost daily, or the frog will go into hibernation.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yes that is what i had a ESU lightbulb the blue one i had it on from 6 am to 5 pm 12 hours a day and every day i misted it atleast twice once in the mornig before i go to school then one in the sfternoon when i come back so it is verry moist and plus i have bead a beast and i pour water on it so its all wet and moist for when i mist i don't have to do it a lot but i have to pour water in like every couple day mabe like 3 days i pour like 2.5 cups of water tho and it lasts for a long time i wanted the UTH so i wouldn't have to keep on buying new bulbs and won't waist my money so ya


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Reptile keeping is more of an art than an exact science. Over time, everybody developes their own style of doing things based on their cumulative experience from trying new things and retaining what works best for them.

I say, try the UTH and let us know how it works for you.


----------

